# Finally some rain!!!!!!



## profisher777 (Jun 2, 2017)

The forecast ahead continues to look good. More rain the next couple days and cooler nights ahead. Im becoming more optimistic for new silvers coming in the rivers. Anyone have any guesses when 6th St. will be worth fishing again? Im hoping next week.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

There have been Cohos at 6th st for weeks. Now.


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

grand rapids just over an inch ,lansing about 7/10s.....So Far:woohoo1:update 2;30pm gr 1.54 lansing 1.12 .......substantial rain forcast for sat/sun


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

uhhh...2 inches in lansing today with heavy rain expected tonight...:help: have to say it was a soaker all day ,really a nice rain but it can slow down now


----------



## mikey (May 26, 2005)

Yea no kidding, where was this rain a month ago??


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Hope a fresh pod comes up for u guys


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

surprisingly, at sun down the river (grand) looked good n clear, but with more rain n big winds tonight, i think the river will be full of leaves tomorrow....i hope i'm wrong


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

flood watches thru mid mich :gaga:


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

At 7:00 last night, Berrien Springs had 3.5", that's a bunch of water to come down in one day.

D


----------



## profisher777 (Jun 2, 2017)

I think now we have too much rain. Rivers will turn to soup.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Weather guessers were wrong again. The guess I saw was for the heaviest rain to the north of GR. I only got 1.7 inches of rain 40 miles north of GR. You guys south of GR got inundated. Only job where you can be wrong and still keep your job.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

I'll tell you one thing if I lived closer to Webber Dam and had time to fish I would be there as we speak casting spinners


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

Mr Burgundy said:


> I'll tell you one thing if I lived closer to Webber Dam and had time to fish I would be there as we speak casting spinners



When I crossed the river last night below Webber a few miles it looked like someone filled it with a rootbeer and milk combo...not quite blown out chocolate milk though. Better break out the FireTiger spinners. :lol: The River came up at least 2+ feet in the last 2- 3 days.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

357Maximum said:


> When I crossed the river last night below Webber a few miles it looked like someone filled it with a rootbeer and milk combo...not quite blown out chocolate milk though. Better break out the FireTiger spinners. :lol: The River came up at least 2+ feet in the last 2- 3 days.


I know where I would be right now lol


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

i just got back (the grand) water was stained some debris a few floating leaves, the river was fishable, lost a steely in a floating branch,handed a big silver cat maybe 12#, n that's my day.


----------



## Jay Wesley (Mar 2, 2009)

Too much rain in Paw Paw. 8 inches reported and dam above Maple Lake blew out this morning.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Jay Wesley said:


> Too much rain in Paw Paw. 8 inches reported and dam above Maple Lake blew out this morning.


Like as in the dam failed, and blew out?


----------



## naterpM-37 (Jan 18, 2008)

Damn at the mill pond above maple lake blew. Put maple lake back to being full after they just lowered the water level.


----------



## CoWalSki (May 31, 2003)

Just a little high. Might have to use more than a couple of split shot to reach bottom. Almost over the steel wall.
Take care and be safe out there.
Cowalski


----------



## rockandtroll (May 2, 2010)

Thanks for that visual, although disturbing, update Cowalski.


----------

